# meals



## Samzo (Aug 21, 2005)

I'd just like to say I have got 2 colonys strong of meal worms now, now if only i had that luck with crickets ;o


----------



## garbonzo13 (Aug 21, 2005)

I just started a colony of superworms, just because. :lol: Maybe I can put them in brownies. :shock:


----------



## Samzo (Aug 21, 2005)

lmao, dont accept any food from garbonzo :twisted:


----------



## garbonzo13 (Aug 21, 2005)

I started that mealworm in brownies thing because I had peeps at work stealing my food. So I brought in a little surprise. When the brownies came up missing I just explained what was in them and funny thing the food theft stopped. :twisted: Those ain't walnuts in them brownies :wink: But they are ohh sooo good.


----------



## worldofmantis (Aug 21, 2005)

lol greg you should make a movie lol


----------



## Samzo (Aug 21, 2005)

I really hope your joking greg lol :lol:


----------



## garbonzo13 (Aug 21, 2005)

No, they really are good. The mealies dry out and give the brownies a little crunch. What else am I going to do with 300-500 mealies if I don't have any herps, and 2 mantids? :lol:


----------



## worldofmantis (Aug 21, 2005)

lol


----------



## Ian (Aug 22, 2005)

I will have to back you up there greg, I have had dried meaworms before that were dusted with a cheesy spicy sort of coating. Available in little celephane packets, and they really do taste good!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ellroy (Aug 22, 2005)

I've eaten those but mine were chilli flavoured....very yummy!! Bit like pork scratchings!

Alan


----------



## garbonzo13 (Aug 22, 2005)

I knew there were more of us out there. :wink: Samzo doesn't know what he's missing.


----------

